# Round pigeon perches



## Duva (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice and interesting perches.

www.whitepigeon.se


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I kinda like the idea of those, only they seem a bit too small for the bird to perch comfortably on. I think just a bit larger and they would be great.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Just a thought: When you have that plastic covering around, the poop will drop on it and stain it. The feathers resting on it will get spoiled, so is it not better not to have the plastic covering if the importance is for show preparation related to foot feathers ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> Just a thought: When you have that plastic covering around, the poop will drop on it and stain it. The feathers resting on it will get spoiled, so is it not better not to have the plastic covering if the importance is for show preparation related to foot feathers ?



Ya know, you're right. Seems like the heavily feathered feet would just be in the poop anyway. Maybe if the plastic poop-catcher were a tad lower it would be better.


----------

